# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Asp

## brakes

im new at asp programming. how do i display asp files in my browser without frontpage getting in the way.  do i need to get connected to the server? if yes..How?

----------


## MAK

1. you need IIS running on a server
2. you need to create a virtual directory for the folders where asp resides
3. Then open the browser and type the website\yourvirtualfolder. By default browser looks for default.asp


you can use notepad/frontpage/VStudio-IDE to see the content of the .asp files

----------

